# Mehrzeilige Tableiste in Eclipse



## Biesterfeld (11. Aug 2006)

Moin,

nur mal ne kurze Frage: Weiß jemand wie ich es in Eclipse erreichen kann, dass die Tableiste des Editors mehrzeilig ist? Wenn ich z.B. 15 Klassen offen habe, wird das in einer Zeile _sehr_ unübersichtlich. Ich seh das nur immer bei meinen Kollegen, die JBuilder verwenden. Da geht das nämlich und ich will das auch haben 

Grüße
Biesterfeld


----------



## Sanix (14. Aug 2006)

Habe ich auch schonmal gefragt und niemand wusste eine Antwort. Im Internet findest du leider auch nicht viel. Falls du was finden solltest, poste es bitte hier rein


----------



## Wildcard (14. Aug 2006)

Dafür muss man wohl ein eigenes Plugin schreiben.
Allerdings sehe ich die Notwendigkeit noch nicht. Ich hab in aller Regel 50 bis 100 Tabs offen, aber dafür erscheint ja dann ein DropDown Menü.


----------



## Biesterfeld (14. Aug 2006)

> ich hab in aller Regel 50 bis 100 Tabs offen, aber dafür erscheint ja dann ein DropDown Menü.


ähm ... nö! Bei mir nicht, wenn die Leiste zu voll wird, erscheinen bei mir nur Links/Rechts-Pfeile, dass ich auf der Tableiste horizontal scrollen kann, hast du irgendeine spezielle Einstellung wegen der DropDown-Liste?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Aug 2006)

hmm.. eigentlich nicht. Hast du vieleicht irgend eine Uralt-Eclipse Version?  ???:L 
Welches OS benutzt du?


----------



## Biesterfeld (14. Aug 2006)

> Hast du vieleicht irgend eine Uralt-Eclipse Version?


Eclipse 3.2


> Welches OS benutzt du?


Linux 2.6.15 mit Gnome 2.14.3

 ???:L


----------



## byte (14. Aug 2006)

Das wird nicht gehen, denn CTabFolder in SWT können nicht mehrzeilig sein. Wenn die Zeile voll ist, erscheint links ein Symbol auf das man klicken kann und dann alle weiteren nicht angezeigten Tabs erreicht.


----------

